

Apps and autism - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18694168

======
frugalfirbolg
I appreciate the caution against infatuation with new toys at the end of this
article. Too many times these stories are written in a way that implies
technology was a magical solution, often misleading people that should know
better.

